# JH13 with Crystal Piccolino Cables



## Crazyguy106

Hey guys...

 Now doing an A/Bing between the crystal cables and stock cables of JH13...

 Background about me:
 Learnt music since 4, love music fervently, been involved in National Youth Orchestra in Singapore, play jazz electric and double bass and am in the National University of Singapore Jazz Band. I have immense love for jazz and its related genres, and love absolute details in my music.

 Rig used:
 I am using Ordnance DAC-1 right now together with Foobar2000 to do this comparison because it's convenient and fast for me. =)

 Tracks used:
 I'm using George Benson's Serbian Blue track from his album Bad Benson to start it off. I then used Avishai Cohen's album Gentle Minds, and Like Minds by 5 jazz legends then everyone should just check out. 

 Review begins:

 Highs:
 Okay everyone knows that the JH13 should be able to extend to 20kHz. I think the crystal cables really brings that out. Normally you wouldn't feel that JH13 has a cap if you don't use the crystal cable... But right off the bat the extension seems to be more obvious with the crystal cables. It's like suddenly you have a much higher ceiling you can feel much more comfortable just standing up properly, and even hopping around, getting this nearly-live sound as in real life these high frequencies don't get cut.

 Soundstage, Speed and Separation:
 Okay... The start of the track is with the drums and a section of wind instruments. With the JH13 you can identify what wind instruments they are. But with the crystal you can REALLY tell between the instruments but it still sounds blended. Amazing sound. The separation between the guitar, drums and keyboards are more distinct, including the background winds. I thought that the separation was superb already with the JH13 normal stock cable, but with this one the fundamentals are actually stronger so you get this stronger sense of separation.

 About soundstage I don't feel a wider/bigger soundstage. I still get a similar spacing, which is close to me since the drivers are in my ear. But the separation and soundstaging are definitely much stronger. Stronger fundamentals, resonance of the instruments don't spill over to other tracks, tighter bass response, and definitely more speed. Because of the fact that there is such a speed involved, the drum stick sounds become considerably more apparent.

 Note that these improvements are above what's already near-perfect on the JH13.

 Bass:
 Yes I would agree that it feels like there is a deeper extension on the bass end. Right now because the cables are a bit fresh, I actually do hear a bit of attenuation in the mids bass region (minimal), but the bass extension down to the bottom is clear. When I listen to Avishai Cohen, there is actually more resolution of the resonance of the bass, which I would say would be in the lower mids section. It's clearer, a better response in that area due to partially speed, and partially due to a stronger fundamental. When he does his solo, you can hear the double bass so strongly it just stuns. The buzz of the low extensions just floor me. Considerable amount more than the stock cable. Note that I have always loved his solos, and know how they sound, but this really sounds jaw-dropping.

 Every time I switch from crystal to the stock, I feel the sound dips quite a bit, loses energy because the punch diminishes (feels further away from the musicians, and loss of the fundamentals of the notes).

 Mids:
 As for the mids, the sound is just spectacular for both cables. But when I thought that JH13 won the HD800 because I could hear the out of tune-ness of Jane Monheit's pianist's piano on Somewhere Over The Rainbow... I can hear an obvious, beautifully flawed intonation problems on Avishai Cohen's pianist which I didn't quite notice as strongly on the JH13 stock cable. Cymbal work becomes more and more clear, and more definite placing of the different cymbals. As again it's improving upon perfection. It was already amazing the last time. But this just brings it up to a level I didn't know could exist. You can only get this in real life only if the acoustics of the room is like a studio (little wonder why). Resolution of sticking of the drummer on his cymbals (talking about fundamentals) are amazingly strong. Extension reaches to the stars. And holy **** I just heard Like Minds album with Gary Burton, Pat Metheny, Chick Corea, Dave Holland and Roy Haynes. The resolution is utterly insane. Even with this rig with stock cables it wasn't so obvious that Chick Corea's piano is slightly out of tune (unequal temperament issues, all pianos have that issue actually, even freshly tuned, after a few minutes of playing it starts losing microtones). And then Pat Metheny was out of tune!?!?!?!?!?!?! That was a startling but awesome finding to find because of these new cables. I love the dimensions and speed and separation it adds... Makes music so enjoyable.

 Conclusion:
 If you love absolute perfection and smooth music all the time and a different sound from me (I'm crazy about details and intonation and all those things that most people wouldn't find too useful, but I find it part of the beauty of music), you might not like this as much because it shows out details like never heard before. I have yet to try the HD800 with the crystal cables, but JH13 with crystal cables are just amazing.

 More to be added later. Now I just wanna concentrate on the music.


----------



## jamato8

So what is the cost of these cables and are they now available? How is the flexibility and what length?


----------



## Crazyguy106

They'll be available soon. I'm holding on to the prototype.

 I bought mine for 1.3k Sing dollars. So I suspect 700-800 USD when it reaches you but I'm not sure. 45cm long and rather flexible but tough at the same time. In the middle of the JH13 cable and the Triple Fi cable.


----------



## shigzeo

pics would be nice if you can shake it.


----------



## Sasaki

Thank you for sharing the good review!
 My JH-13 is on order and I will definitely try this one.

 Does the piccolino add some coloring like warmer, or just neutral?


----------



## Crazyguy106

It's overall quite neutral.

 Almost the same as the JH13 cables in terms of sound signature except for highs and lows extensions because more obvious.

 I dunno if that's what people would like but it's what I love. Crystals were meant to be neutral and not supposed to affect the music at all.


----------



## Edwood




----------



## hockeyb213

the insanity has indeed just begun


----------



## jp11801

Holy Moley $700-800 for a 17 inch cable!!!!!!!!!! 

 I thought I was crazy looking at shielded tone arm cables for these at 15-25 per foot


----------



## Crazyguy106

It is high percentage purity silver + gold added into the mix.

 According to the physicist who is into such stuff... What this is meant to do is that the crystal lattice formed by the nearly-pure silver has spaces in between due to the normal make up of the material, so the gold atoms fill in those spaces. And the higher the purity of silver, the better the structure, the better the gold atoms bridge, and the cleaner the sound.

 The price comes from the insane price of the near-pure silver, the research that went into braiding the cables (all her other cables are SOLID cores, so she had to research into how to make it flexible while keeping the sound), has teflon coating together with some other materials on top of it. And of course the obvious need for some profit to make up for the man-hours spent on it.

 Yes I know it's insanely pricey and seems to be utterly insane... But after you actually try it out you'll know the difference. I know that many would think that the difference would be subtle to them, but you won't know till you try. Especially when it's something like JH13 which has an insanely high resolution.

http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/p...inocloseup.jpg

 Shows you how much it would cost/how hard it is to make/design/research.
 Btw her top cable, which is a solid core, is about 1000USD a foot. The higher the purity of the silver, the higher the price. But the sound is absolutely cleaner.


----------



## davidhunternyc

I am going to ask a silly question here. It is hard to see that having such a brilliant cable would do much good if the headphone out, circuitry, amplifier, and DAC, out of let's say, an iPod, is compromised. On top of that, all that silver and gold is terminated inside of the IEM. I guess you can add gold to scrambled eggs but it still, in the end, is just scrambled eggs. Does the Crystal Cable really make that much of a difference?

 I would like to see pictures of the JH-13 Pro with the Piccolino cable also.


----------



## Pale Rider

Thanks for starting this thread Crazyguy and for the nice review. I have been searching around for the CCP cable. I have enquired with US dealers, and none are familiar with CCP cables for IEMs. I wrote Steve Kelby but haven't heard back yet. I have been watching over at Jaben, but no sign of a product for sale yet.

 I have also thought about having my HD800s done with CC, but am no longer sold on investing more money in my HD800s.


----------



## jp11801

most likely this is the same cable that they use for their tonearm cable


----------



## mellows

Fundamentals? I'm sorry but that word doesn't mean all that much a itself, yet you use it in almost every section of your review. Your review is fundamentally flawed. (See what I did there?)


----------



## C.L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for starting this thread Crazyguy and for the nice review. I have been searching around for the CCP cable. I have enquired with US dealers, and none are familiar with CCP cables for IEMs. I wrote Steve Kelby but haven't heard back yet. I have been watching over at Jaben, but no sign of a product for sale yet.

 I have also thought about having my HD800s done with CC, but am no longer sold on investing more money in my HD800s._

 

Steven Kelby told me that a Livewires with CCP sounds like a UE 10pro to him. And he said that an iMod with V-Cap OIMP+TFTF with hardwired CCP sounds the best to him in portable rigs.


----------



## dscans

This is the Crystal Cable that the OP mentioned, except that it is connected to the UE11 Pro rather than the JH13. The JH13 Pro cable and the UE11 Pro cable are essentially the same, save for the connector jacks. The UE11 Pro has recessed jacks. Again, this is still a prototype cable, so there are some rough edges - namely the too-stiff memory wire, and the slightly iffy build quality of the jacks. But the shimmering silver of the cable is quite entrancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As the OP mentioned, the degree of detail that this can resolve is truly astounding. If you're using it to connect directly to your DAP without an amp, I would advise you not to bother. The differences are audible, but not enough to blow a substantial wad of cash over, IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But pair it with lossless music and a good portable amp, however, be prepared to be amazed and astounded. The upper clarity, microdetails, sense of "space" as well as bass extension has to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Pale Rider

Thanks for the pic dscans.


----------



## Sasaki

looks very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dscans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 But the shimmering silver of the cable is quite entrancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

That silver color is actually the shield for the cable as the silver wire is on the inside of the actual cable.


----------



## dscans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That silver color is actually the shield for the cable as the silver wire is on the inside of the actual cable._

 

Yes, but it does have a nice shimmering effect


----------



## rhw

Is the cable the same as the Crystal Cable MiniJack (iPod cable)?
 Might be this will be an option.

Crystal Cable
 look at interconnects


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Just so that it is clear, neither Jerry Harvey nor JH Audio have made any statements regarding the use/effectiveness/etc of aftermarket cables with the JH13 or their other products. Anyone making claims otherwise is mistaken. This was told to me directly by Brittany Harvey today.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just so that it is clear, neither Jerry Harvey nor JH Audio have made any statements regarding the use/effectiveness/etc of aftermarket cables with the JH13 or their other products. Anyone making claims otherwise is mistaken. This was told to me directly by Brittany Harvey today._

 

I guess if the OP lied about it he is probably lying about everything else. This quote was taken from another thread:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even Jerry Harvey said himself that the Crystal Cables make it sound incredulous.

 Yes it's Piccolino. It's the prototype I'm holding on to.

 And yes Edwood, I would agree with you.... It's far from. Everything else is blindness compared to JH13 Pro stock. But the Crystal Piccolino Cables are a different ballgame altogether. Especially when such a length of cable comes into play._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/j.../index100.html Post # 1489


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They'll be available soon. I'm holding on to the prototype.

 I bought mine for 1.3k Sing dollars. So I suspect 700-800 USD when it reaches you but I'm not sure. 45cm long and *rather flexible but tough at the same time. In the middle of the JH13 cable and the Triple Fi cable.*_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dscans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I have both the JH13 and Triple.Fi right in front of me right now. And judging from that pic, the Crystal Piccolino is far stiffer than both of them.

 -Ed


----------



## AtomikPi

I have to admit this review looks a bit suspicious.
 First, no pics.
 Second, the constant use of "fundamentals" and other suspicious descriptions.
 Third, the fabricated quote above supposedly from Jerry Harvey himself. Also the use of "incredulous" is wrong, here's a definition (a rather ironic definition, I may add):

  Quote:


 –adjective
 1. not credulous; disinclined or indisposed to believe; skeptical.
 2. indicating or showing unbelief: an incredulous smile. 
 

Not trying to insult the OP, but I think a bit more has to be done to establish his credibility.

 edit: thanks for the response, that helps clarify the issues


----------



## Crazyguy106

Okay.

 Thank you for the info Iron_Dreamer.

 That's what I heard for myself from another source. Sorry if I was mistaken. I got it from a source I thought was trustworthy, and was pretty sure of it. Why would I directly tell you to try asking yourself? I'll take it off immediately since Jerry Harvey said otherwise. Perhaps I understood it wrongly, or got fed wrong information.

 "Fundamentals" if you have no idea it means basically talks about the fundamental frequencies when a person plays his/her instrument. What you have is the fundamentals as the person strikes/bows/blows the instrument, you get an attack which I refer to as a "fundamentals" as the overtones are the basis of the resonance you hear *after* the attack.

 So that's what I define as fundamentals. You might keep saying that it's dubious because of it because I used a term never used before in this forum to describe something quite *fundamental*, I understand.

 Anyway I apologise for the false claim again and would like to state that *it was an honest mistake.* I will state it out in whatever I say. Sorry because that night I got it I probably meant *incredible* but typed *incredulous* because it was probably mixed up and pretty bad with my vocaulary.

 As again, I apologise for the mistaken claim, as I heard it from what I thought was a trusted source. Thank you and sorry for the trouble.

 Anyway the memory wire is stiffer than the Triple Fi. I own the triple fi myself, but the cable itself is not anywhere nearly as stiff. The photos might seem otherwise but when you actually handle the cables you'll know what I mean.

 The reason behind the lack of photos... I own a JH13 myself, as shown by my photos here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5840686-post1580.html

 I don't have a camera or a macro lens to take the photos, and the photos shown in the Appreciation Thread were taken by a friend of mine to help me, but no, I haven't had the time to take photos of the crystal piccolino with my JH13 by my friends.

 Thank you and sorry for the mistakes. Will finish this up when I'm free again.


----------



## dscans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have both the JH13 and Triple.Fi right in front of me right now. And judging from that pic, the Crystal Piccolino is far stiffer than both of them.

 -Ed_

 

Yeah, it is quite stiff, but it is also relatively flexible. At least, I was able to coil it enough to fit it into a regular squarish metal UE carrying case. But it is certainly not as soft and flexible as the braided JH13 Pro cable.


----------



## Crazyguy106

Images...

 Just got them back which is much improved...

 But the price went up. >_< Had to pay a little more, but definitely worth every cent for that amazing amount of improvement..

 More review of the new improved version with improved jack and improved inputs into the in-ears...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have both the JH13 and Triple.Fi right in front of me right now. And judging from that pic, the Crystal Piccolino is far stiffer than both of them.

 -Ed_

 

actually ed. its not really. it appears much stiffer in photos than it is in reality. I wish I could justify the expense for my JH13, but i'll be happy with the silver cable I have. piccolino also doesnt discolour, as it is made from an alloy that could best be described as electrum; although electrum usually has a higher gold content. it is not as floppy as the braided cables because of the kapton shielding/dielectric that surrounds the inner conductor. all the same its extremely flexible IME. ok thats enough from me. again I dont have an interest in this stuff, other than a lust for enough to make myself a JH13 cable.


----------



## JamesL

Qusp, didn't you get your hands on some of this wire for a DIY project of yours? 
 I vaguely recall something about elves.. or leprachauns .. eichmann bullets and a portable rig.


----------



## Currawong

Here's the TF10 Piccolino cable. I bought the new Lune series for $102 and like the difference with the TF10s enough that I decided not to sell them. $599 for the Piccolino I thought was a bit steep though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 From here. I think I'd have to seriously love JH13s to consider that cable for them.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Qusp, didn't you get your hands on some of this wire for a DIY project of yours? 
 I vaguely recall something about elves.. or leprachauns .. eichmann bullets and a portable rig._

 

yeah I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, one of my portable rigs is pretty much exclusively wired with it including the internal wiring on my VCAP dock, but I dont have enough left to make a customs cable unfortunately. the wire isnt available to DIYers; I bought a cable and chopped it up. I have emailed gabi expressing my interest, but have not received a response. my guess is Wilson has it all sewn up. I dont even care if i'm not allowed to sell it, I just want enough to make a cable for my JH13. I still have about a foot and a half left that i'm going to use to fit out the 'final' incarnation of my portable rig with JH13. I may even break down and buy one, I have a perfectly nice silver cable made for the JH13, but piccolino just sends me crazy. those leprechauns are quite convincing


----------



## Crazyguy106

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the TF10 Piccolino cable. I bought the new Lune series for $102 and like the difference with the TF10s enough that I decided not to sell them. $599 for the Piccolino I thought was a bit steep though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 From here. I think I'd have to seriously love JH13s to consider that cable for them._

 

Actually the crystal cables that Null Audio has are very different from that which Jaben sells.

 They're Piccolo and Crystalino, whereas Jaben holds Piccolino. I've tried Piccolo against Piccolino before, and was disappointed with the Piccolo. But that was quite a while back. But anyway yes I understand your sentiments Qusp... It just floored me.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 Images...

 Just got them back which is much improved...

 But the price went up. >_< Had to pay a little more, but definitely worth every cent for that amazing amount of improvement..

 More review of the new improved version with improved jack and improved inputs into the in-ears..._

 


 Flexibility looks much better even in your completely out of focus pics.

 But either way, I decided that my $$$ is better spent on a source upgrade (HiFiMan HM-801) rather than a cable.

 -Ed


----------



## Crazyguy106

Haha will be putting up better photos when I get a better camera.

 Anyway agreed. Source is really important. I'm very happy with my source that's why I'm dabbling into "tweaks" now...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Flexibility looks much better even in your completely out of focus pics.

 But either way, I decided that my $$$ is better spent on a source upgrade (HiFiMan HM-801) rather than a cable.

 -Ed_

 

totally ed. unless you are totally happy with the rest of your rig I wouldnt recommend spending this amount of money on the piccolino cable. I do believe that it actually offers improvement in the magnitude of changing to a higher quality amp (seriously) not going from a crap one to an amazing one, but from a very good one to an amazing one. but this sort of money could be used to buy a hifiman and then afterwards think about it.


----------



## qusp

double post;


----------



## hockeyb213

Out of curiousity when the cable is available where can it even be purchased from?


----------



## Crazyguy106

It is now available. I'm holding to the official version of it.

 You can contact Uncle Wilson from jaben.net about it. =) He'll be more than willing to answer.


----------



## Tidus

How much it will be cost for JH13 Pro???but form Jaben no form NUll...thanx


----------



## Crazyguy106

1.6k SGD.

 So that's about 1k USD.

 But there's a lot of difference between Crystalino and Piccolino.


----------



## C.L

The Crystal Picoolino Cable is too expensive for me. Does it make that HUGE difference?


----------



## Crazyguy106

It does... To me...


----------



## scootermafia

Fancy...
 It looks to be half a dozen Mundorf style conductors bare wire wrapped around lots of Kevlar, with kapton tape then foil then braid shield then clear insulation over that...is it usable with IEM, not too bulky?


----------



## Crazyguy106

It's as thick as triple fi cable but longer and more flexible. So yup. =)

 I know what you mean, it's like just flooded with many things that seem excessive, but the Crystal Cables were made to withstand a lot of damage. I'm hoping to use them for at least 10 years, so they'd better.


----------



## hockeyb213

I just wanted to let everyone know I have my hands on the prototype piccolino jh-13 cable.....that is all


----------



## Tidus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just wanted to let everyone know I have my hands on the prototype piccolino jh-13 cable.....that is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Impressions??????give us...


----------



## hockeyb213

I will I just to do a lot of listening before I write anything up but I am going to do a in depth review once I am finished.


----------



## hkimo

Does the crystal cable make JH 13 like full set more?

 Now, I use the Acuslik-Labo cable which borrow from my friend.





 This provide the wider and deeper sound stage just feel like full set.

 Hope crystal cable can work like this.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1.6k SGD.

 So that's about 1k USD.

 But there's a lot of difference between Crystalino and Piccolino._

 

That's pretty much the same price as the JH13 itself. 

 I'd rather get another JH13. In fact, I might just do that.


----------



## West726

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hkimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the crystal cable make JH 13 like full set more?

 Now, I use the Acuslik-Labo cable which borrow from my friend.





 This provide the wider and deeper sound stage just feel like full set.

 Hope crystal cable can work like this._

 

What is this company. . . ? A google search got me nowhere.


----------



## hkimo

This cable original is for speaker(Just like crystal cable)and sale in Taiwan.
 The sad thing is too big and has to ask company to modify the connector. 

 I like this cable, but.......

 PS:
 1.Even with the bad source, still provide the better sound.
 2.You can also call it MOTOU cable.


----------



## dazzer1975

Crystal Cable

 for those who want this cable, just fire an email off in a correct manner and you may get to be in a position to acquire some.

 it might depend on the part of the world you are in though, and I am not convinced they will supply a private individual diy'er so a little forethought as to how you approach them should yield results if you have the cash investment to make the deal.

 However, for those with the buying power, it would be cheaper than using other resellers, and you could sell on whatever surplus you had left.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crystal Cable

 for those who want this cable, just fire an email off in a correct manner and you may get to be in a position to acquire some.

 it might depend on the part of the world you are in though, and I am not convinced they will supply a private individual diy'er so a little forethought as to how you approach them should yield results if you have the cash investment to make the deal.

 However, for those with the buying power, it would be cheaper than using other resellers, and you could sell on whatever surplus you had left._

 

I've gone down this path, and in the end was redirected to the US distributor. Very nice fellow here on the West Coast. he pointed out to me, as did a previous poster, that there is a difference between Crystalino and Piccolino.

 I am waiting for Brad's review, and an explanation of the steps he took to get the cable.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've gone down this path, and in the end was redirected to the US distributor. Very nice fellow here on the West Coast. he pointed out to me, as did a previous poster, that there is a difference between Crystalino and Piccolino.

 I am waiting for Brad's review, and an explanation of the steps he took to get the cable._

 

I think you misunderstood what daz is trying to say; to buy the cable; you just buy it from jaben.net; but if you want the wire you must politely beg hehe. dont like your chances though; seems to be pretty well sewn up. I have tried both as an individual and as a professional. although last time I did get a response from gabi's assistant because she is on holiday, so fingers crossed. i do not want crystalino, only piccolino


----------



## qusp

hkimo;5968000 said:
			
		

> This cable original is for speaker(Just like crystal cable)and sale in Taiwan.
> The sad thing is too big and has to ask company to modify the connector.
> 
> I like this cable, but.......[//quote]
> ...


----------



## hkimo

So which is best for 13?


----------



## cooperpwc

Null Audio Studio


----------



## Crazyguy106

Piccolo and Piccolino are very far apart as well. Tried their interconnects.


----------



## Jalo

Crazyguy, it is generally accepted that silver core will add brightness to any phone. Does the Piccolino with its pure silver design changes the sound signature of the JH13 at all. Does it add any brightness to the sound spectrum? especially in teh treble range?

 Second, pure silver is also known to be soft or has a soft quality. If I were to use this cable in a portable and traveling condition, I will probably frequently wind the cable into a two inch diameter pile. Will it hold up under that situation without degrading the sound quality? Thanks


----------



## andrewcyl (Jan 9, 2019)

http://


----------



## SleepyOne

$1000+ / ft?? No, that is for Crystal cable Ultra range....

 No idea what Null Audio used for their Crystalino.


----------



## nickyboyo

$1000 a foot?? you folks must have more money than sense. There is no way can the difference in sq improvement be directly proportioned to the cost.


----------



## andrewcyl (Jan 9, 2019)

http://


----------



## Bullseye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for asking soooo many n00b questions in 1 day, instead of expecting an answer to every single one of them... All I want to know now are 2 things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 1) How much does a 50" version of the "Crystal Piccolino Cables" that Crazyguy106 is talking about costs?
 2) Where can I find it?
 Thanks.

 P.S. Oh and the "Crystal cable Ultra range"... Where can I find that too? Thanks._

 

That info should cost you some money


----------



## andrewcyl (Jan 9, 2019)

http://


----------



## nickyboyo

Mate, you could buy yourself a ute, a sleeping bag, enough beer to drive around Australia and still have enough money left over to tune up at least 2 chicks in every major town in this great country for the price you would pay for this crazily overpriced cable. Then after gathering a lifetime of memories, you would still have enough money left over to buy a more than suitable complete portable rig which would more than meet most peoples needs.

 I must stop reading these ridiculous threads.


----------



## SleepyOne

Crystal cable Piccolo interconnect cost $465 for 1 meter pair with RCA (2m pair cost $850. [guessimate] So just wire must be around $385 per meter pair). For Crystal cable Micro interconnect, it costs $730 for 1m pair with RCA (2m cost $1345. [guessimate] So just wire must be around $615 per meter pair). [Assuming of course the IE cable is actually made from those cables.]

 Here is price list of Crystal cable interconnects including the ipod cable:

http://www.thecableco.com/prodListing.php?man=140

http://www.audiobasics.com/cgi-bin/s...CC_2d4#aCC_2d4

http://www.audiobasics.com/cgi-bin/s...d01A#aCC_2d01A

 Crystal Ultra interconnect costs $3860 per meter pair and much thicker. Ultra is actually one down from their top product called the Dreamline... 

 You probably best to contact Crystal cable direct re: headphone cable as they are the maker.


----------



## andrewcyl (Jan 9, 2019)

http://


----------



## SleepyOne

Sorry, I am just trying to work out the price of 1m pair of their cable by looking at the price of their interconnects.

 Thus for 1m pair Piccolo is probably around $385 (just the wire).

 For 1m pair Micro (next model up from Piccolo) is probably around $615 (just wire).

 You might want your cable to be longer than 1m though.

 All this is of course assuming the IE headphone cable actually made from either of those cable. For all you know the IE cable maybe something different, no idea. Best to contact Crystal cable direct.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you misunderstood what daz is trying to say; to buy the cable; you just buy it from jaben.net; but if you want the wire you must politely beg hehe. dont like your chances though; seems to be pretty well sewn up. I have tried both as an individual and as a professional. although last time I did get a response from gabi's assistant because she is on holiday, so fingers crossed. i do not want crystalino, only piccolino_

 

Actually, I think I understood him just fine. Politely begging got me redirected as I described.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Null Audio Studio_

 

Thanks for the link. Anyone know if the Crystalino cable for the UE set is compatible with our 13s?


----------



## Crazyguy106

The JH13 Piccolino Crystal Cables actually adds more bass than treble. It extends up and down. As for flexibility, it's very flexible and easily wound. It was designed for it.

 Yes Gabi is the one who designed it. Btw, guys, don't know it till you try it. You can complain/talk/scoff all you want. You might not even notice the difference even if it slams you in the face (though I highly doubt that, it completely gives a lot more detail and body), but at least dare to try it before commenting.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm confused... :S So I'm new to Head-Fi, despite having stalked hundreds of pages in the forums before joining.
 From what I've gathered so far, the Crystal Piccolino Cables are nearly the best IEM cables on the market.
 There's also this crazy IEM cable that costs $1,000 USD/ft that Crazyguy106 mentioned.
 Where can I get this cable? Does it work for the JH13? Has anyone tried it yet? If i were to get one that is like Westone 3's length (50"), it'll cost me $4,166? REALLY?

 So... Which is better? Piccolino or Crystalino?_

 

piccolino and crystalino are 2 different wires; piccolino is superior and not by a small margin. it is also more flexible; in fact the other name for piccolino is 'flexible piccolo' it is the same wire as is used in the 'ipod cable. which is a mini to RCA, not LOD. crystal cables make the wire, not the ipod and IEM cables. they outsource the manufacture.

  Quote:


 By the way what is this cable? Is this the legendary Crystal Crystalino cable people are blabbering on and on about?
 Crystalino Upgrade/Custom Cable for Ultimate Ears
Crystalino Upgrade/Custom Cable for Ultimate Ears [CR_UE] - $599.00 : Null Audio Studio, Where everything is purely handmade 
 

no its not, its crystalino, which is a slightly thicker wire and I think has a solid center conductor, unlike the 8 or so tiny strands at the center of piccolino. havent chopped a crystalino cable open, so dont know for sure.

  Quote:


 Sorry for all the questions... But finally, I want to verify a few things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Piccolino & Crystalino are the best IEM cables.
 They are made by the same firm/person.
 They dont have a official homepage? A webpage that shows all their info. 
 

the wire is all made by the same people (crystal cables) but I think the null audio ones are made by a different person. none of them are made by crystal cables, only the wire

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$1000+ / ft?? No, that is for Crystal cable Ultra range....

 No idea what Null Audio used for their Crystalino._

 

i'm not sure which wire it is either, no way would I use the ultra range for an IEM cable; too thick and not flexible enough.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for asking soooo many n00b questions in 1 day, instead of expecting an answer to every single one of them... All I want to know now are 2 things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 1) How much does a 50" version of the "Crystal Piccolino Cables" that Crazyguy106 is talking about costs?
 2) Where can I find it?
 Thanks.

 P.S. Oh and the "Crystal cable Ultra range"... Where can I find that too? Thanks._

 

the piccolino cables cost just over a grand US, you buy it at Jaben.net which I have already mentioned in this thread more than once. they had to change the connection for the JH13, because it fits flush rather than recessed like TF10 and UE11

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crystal cable Piccolo interconnect cost $465 for 1 meter pair with RCA (2m pair cost $850. [guessimate] So just wire must be around $385 per meter pair). For Crystal cable Micro interconnect, it costs $730 for 1m pair with RCA (2m cost $1345. [guessimate] So just wire must be around $615 per meter pair). [Assuming of course the IE cable is actually made from those cables.]

 Here is price list of Crystal cable interconnects including the ipod cable:

http://www.thecableco.com/prodListing.php?man=140

Audio Basics Inc CrystalConnect Ipod Piccolo

Audio Basics Inc IPOD Cable

 Crystal Ultra interconnect costs $3860 per meter pair and much thicker. Ultra is actually one down from their top product called the Dreamline... 

 You probably best to contact Crystal cable direct re: headphone cable as they are the maker._

 

no they arent the maker, they produce the wire, they will send you to the jaben. piccolino is the same as the ipod cable, which I think is the micro line.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So... If I were to only replace the cable of the JH13 it would cost $XXX/meter?? I don't think I understand. Thanks for the elaborate and informative answer though, even though I couldn't make out most of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last but not least, *where* can I get it?

 Thanks!_

 

see above^^

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I am just trying to work out the price of 1m pair of their cable by looking at the price of their interconnects.

 Thus for 1m pair Piccolo is probably around $385 (just the wire).

 For 1m pair Micro (next model up from Piccolo) is probably around $615 (just wire).

 You might want your cable to be longer than 1m though.

 All this is of course assuming the IE headphone cable actually made from either of those cable. For all you know the IE cable maybe something different, no idea. Best to contact Crystal cable direct._

 

these numbers are totally meaningless, you have no idea what it costs them and neither do I

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I think I understood him just fine. Politely begging got me redirected as I described._

 

the way I read it, you were telling him where to get the wire, not a cable fully made. if I misunderstood sorry about the confusion

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the link. Anyone know if the Crystalino cable for the UE set is compatible with our 13s?_

 

well it will fit, but unless they have redisigned one with the connector so it sits flush, it will stick out just a bit; will still fit and work though. its a different thing to piccolino altogether though. and IMO nowhere near as suitable because its not as flexible or light.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The JH13 Piccolino Crystal Cables actually adds more bass than treble. It extends up and down. As for flexibility, it's very flexible and easily wound. It was designed for it.

 Yes Gabi is the one who designed it. Btw, guys, don't know it till you try it. You can complain/talk/scoff all you want. You might not even notice the difference even if it slams you in the face (though I highly doubt that, it completely gives a lot more detail and body), but at least dare to try it before commenting._

 

X2


----------



## SleepyOne

Of course as you said correctly noone other than the makers know exactly how much the wire prices are. However, if those wire is Micro line then those rough guessimate on wire price might not be totally meaningless. After all one could just buy Micro IC (or the Ipod cable) and send them to someone to fit your headphone etc. Of course that doesn't account for the cost of building & fitting of the wire to the headphone.

 Thanks for the explaination re: Jaben.net.

 Just found out the name of the ipod cable is called Piccolo Ipod connector (made from Piccolo cable??):

http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/25/c...reo-connector/


----------



## hkimo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The JH13 Piccolino Crystal Cables actually adds more bass than treble. It extends up and down. As for flexibility, it's very flexible and easily wound. It was designed for it.

 Yes Gabi is the one who designed it. Btw, guys, don't know it till you try it. You can complain/talk/scoff all you want. You might not even notice the difference even if it slams you in the face (though I highly doubt that, it completely gives a lot more detail and body), but at least dare to try it before commenting._

 


 Agree, try it first.

 Lucky me to have a friend who interest in cable.
 So I have the chance to listen it.

 In that way, I found cable bring more effect than amp.
 So I interest in cable rather than amp NOW.

 PS:
 I have tried 3 move, Iqube v1, v2 , sm3 and sm4.
 Only the v3 , sm3, sm4 bring big different on 13 pro.
 So I will buy amp after I try it.


----------



## Jalo

How does one get in touch with Jaben.com, they don't seem to response to e-mail and their website has no info on this product, or any ordering info?


----------



## andrewcyl (Jan 9, 2019)

http://


----------



## winzzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does one get in touch with Jaben.com, they don't seem to response to e-mail and their website has no info on this product, or any ordering info?_

 

they posted bout the cable in their forum...you have to sign up for it though...its available for hd600/650 too..


----------



## verjuno

Uncle Wilson - Piccolino Cable


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *verjuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncle Wilson - Piccolino Cable_

 

Thanks for the link, very useful. However, when you select which iem the piccolino is for, you only get to choose UE11 Pros, liveWire, and ES3X. the JH13 is not one of the choices. Do you think the UE11 pros will work just fine with JH13?


----------



## scootermafia

This is ludicrously overpriced seeing as Oyaide has a wire that reminds me of this (but full sized for digital) coaxial multi-shielded cable with comparable clear poly outer, silver shield below that, and then a huge 18 gauge OCC silver core for $60 per meter. It contains vastly more precious metal per foot than this. Regardless of manufacturer almost no silver-containing cable costs more than $20 per meter to manufacture. Someone's collecting a bigger check on this than any other headphone cable.

 It's understandable that they would charge this much though. Silver wired anything is lower profit as its raw materials cost is 20x that of copper and beyond. A $6 per foot copper wire is costing the seller 20 cents a foot pretty much no matter the quality, design, or where they order it from as long as it's bulk, whereas OCC silver no joke even at 1000+ meter orders costs $2-3 per foot. So, if you want to custom order this sort of thing and you want 1000 meters (a tiny order) at $20 per meter, that's $20,000 you have to front. So, you get nervous and you have to charge vastly more than it's worth to get your money back quickly. I would be scared and charging out the yin yang for anything silver if I were in their shoes. 

 The only place I can see this getting seriously expensive is when you go beyond the purity of OCC silver (~6N) to 7N and 8N silver which costs tens of thousands per ounce or something crazy like that just because of the work involved to get those last few impurities out. Cables made with that cost a fortune for a reason. 

 One thing's for sure, if I were an IEM freak i'd be all over this, it's sexy.


----------



## West726

This will sound absolutely ridiculous, but is changing to the piccolino cable as simple as pulling the existing cable out and plugging the new one in, like a plug in a socket? These things are so beautiful and so expensive that I'm afraid to even tug on the plug connector thingy. Obviously I am not a DIY person.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *verjuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncle Wilson - Piccolino Cable_

 


 I have left two numbers and one e-mail with no reply. Any ideas?


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hkimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree, try it first.

 Lucky me to have a friend who interest in cable.
 So I have the chance to listen it.

 In that way, I found cable bring more effect than amp.
 So I interest in cable rather than amp NOW.

 PS:
 I have tried 3 move, Iqube v1, v2 , sm3 and sm4.
 Only the v3 , sm3, sm4 bring big different on 13 pro.
 So I will buy amp after I try it._

 

HKIMO, have you had the chance to try it out yet? Anxious to hear how it compares to stock cable.


----------



## hkimo

If fact, Stock cable is good enough.It beat most cable I heard(it's my taste)
 But once you hear something is better. you will try to find.

 I just got my stock cable back, But, I found I feel sad about the sound.

 So now, I still try to find the cable.


----------



## Happy Camper

Looks and style alone have value. Beautifully classy and worth the exclusivity.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks and style alone have value. Beautifully classy and worth the exclusivity._

 

Totally agreed.


----------



## hkimo

I want to try to made the line myself.
 But the problem is where can I find the connector?

 And I am also wandering about what is the most important if you have the excellent headphone.

 cable,Source or amp?


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hkimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And I am also wandering about what is the most important if you have the excellent headphone.

 cable,Source or amp?_

 

This is easy, for me, all of the above. Sure, people always say source, amp or phone, and tweak in that order if you have to choose that is. But if you do not have to choose then you want the best for all components. Beside the cost to get the best portable component is a lot more less than a home system or full size system. So when you have a phone like JH13, why not give it the best.

 The connector is easy, just buy an extra cable and use the connector from it. I have several old UE 10 Pros cables which will work well for the JH13 also.

 But the big question is where can I find the piccolino cable. Do You have any ideas? Thanks if you can help me find some piccolino cables.


----------



## hkimo

You can find piccolo in local agent.
 Find cable is one thing, find connector is another.

 For me, It is really hard for me to find the connector.

 I will check cable in the end of Sept.

 I just wondering it is worth or not to buy a crystal cable.


----------



## DC5Zilla

Simply beautiful.... I'm seriously considering JH11 and it gives me a headache to think that I might need cable upgrade


----------



## scootermafia

I still think the price is way, way out of sync with materials cost. To pay for a Chinese factory to make this is nowhere near $300 per foot. OCC silver 24awg, super fine stranded (42/40) with PE insulation costs about $3 per foot. This is considered very expensive, as similar high end copper wire is 1/10th this price. They're laughing all the way to the bank...I made a manufacturer inquiry and we'll see what they'll sell it to me for as I would like to try it with my IEMs, but they need to give me a break on price. $30 per foot would be tolerable, or even $50...but this is vastly more expensive than any hookup wire out there and for no good reason. It's just greedy to charge that much.


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

At least that is what Kevin emailed my tonight. I ordered the Piccolino headphone cable and a 10 inch 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect so the full link is Piccolo. They appear to be on back order because I ordered about the 20 of last month and it said 46 in stock on the sight and they couldn't fill my order till now. Get in line boys.


----------



## Bojamijams

Is there any order piccolino type suppliers other then Jaben that are not as ridiculous with their prices?


----------



## scootermafia

I tried to contact them about manufacturer pricing, we'll see if they respond. You could probably DIY your own using bare mundorf silver 28awg, twisting up 4 strands of it or so, then covering it with kapton tape and then running a shield of some sort...really you can't beat their cable ever by DIYing it though, it's too compact as it's a manufactured wire. And it's highly likely that their silver is vastly more pure than Mundorf's (if that makes a difference...Mundorf is just damn good as it is) so it'd be futile anyway. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mate, you could buy yourself a ute, a sleeping bag, enough beer to drive around Australia and still have enough money left over to tune up at least 2 chicks in every major town in this great country for the price you would pay for this crazily overpriced cable. Then after gathering a lifetime of memories, you would still have enough money left over to buy a more than suitable complete portable rig which would more than meet most peoples needs.

 I must stop reading these ridiculous threads._

 

This is one of the bloodiest funny posts I have ever read.....!!!!! Thanks for the laughs Nicky Boyo!

 Sorry for the interruption.....I have to catch up with all the wallets being emptied...!!!


----------



## scootermafia

Crystal wouldn't sell me bulk piccolino and referred me to Jaben, who had this to say when I mentioned some cable places have this wire in their stuff:

 Hello Peter,

 Null Audio and others do not sell Piccolino products. *They use another cable, which is rigid. *Piccolino wire is flexible. *It was specifically designed for portable audio applications, which require wires that are easy to bend and coil into small volumes.

 Regards,
 Wilson.

 EDIT: Did not see qusp's post about how he had to chop a retail cable. Ouch. How'd stevenkelby get his Piccolino, the same way? They sure are cruel.


----------



## scootermafia

So, to summarize - crystallino is a knockoff of the piccolino, and isn't flexible. The Null cable is in no way affiliated with the Jaben crystal cables products. $800 for the crystallino? I don't think so.


----------



## NucRad

From what I figure out, Null Audio Studio has their headphone cable built from Crystal Cable Piccolo, and calls it 'Crystalino'.

 Jaben gets the cable built from Crystal Cable Piccolino which is thinner and more flexible, at a higher cost. 

 Both are very expensive, at least in relative terms given what the IEM itself costs. Much more reasonable are the Null Lune & Enyo, and the Whiplash wire. I read there is a new version of the Lune on the way, anyone know about it ?


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NucRad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I figure out, Null Audio Studio has their headphone cable built from Crystal Cable Piccolo, and calls it 'Crystalino'._

 

I am not sure that is correct.


----------



## NucRad

I based my comment from this picture and caption:

Crystal Cable Piccolo for Ultimate Ears

 Pretty sure that photo and the Crystalino photo on the Null Audio Studio website shows the same product. I assume the 'Crystalino' name is a marketing tool, reflecting Crystal Cable as source and -ino hinting to Piccolino, which is costlier, thinner and more flexible, and by at least some opinions better sounding.

 I'm not planning to spend that much on a JH13 cable, but if I were I'd probably pay the extra and get the Piccolino from Jaben. Piccolo is a lot easier to source. The Piccolino would have to be ordered in bulk from the manufacturer, then properly packaged and terminated. There is always a huge mark up in wire, but the price tag of this one may not actually be out of line compared with other big players in the fancy cable market.

 Who knows, if I order the Lune or Whiplash cable to play with and it really makes a big difference over stock, I could see talking myself into spending the big bucks to see how much more potential the JH13 has....


----------



## rlanger

I was at the Tokyo Headphone Trade show this weekend and was fortunate enough to try out the Piccolino, which Uncle Wilson brought.

 This was the number one highlight of the show for me when paired with my JH13s and Pico. Build quality is the best I`ve seen on a portable cable and the sound was stunning. Better than pretty much everything I heard at this show, including a variety of HD800 setups, D7000 setups (which I preferred to the HD800s I listened to), top tier Ultrasones, and even most electrostats, although I still prefer the O2s.

 Would I spend the money for this cable? Not a chance. But, if it were two or even three hundred bucks max, I`d buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## cujobob

Any lower priced upgrades available for JH13 cables? I'd love to upgrade over the stock cables, but daaaaamn...

 It would be wrong for me to say that its greedy to charge so much...there are plenty of things we buy on a regular basis which cost absolutely nothing to make (soda, clothing, most electronics, etc.)...but trying to justify this by the contents of the cable and R&D is pretty ludicrous. The parts cost is pretty low...and R&D on cables is also very low compared to most any other product available. People are free to charge what they like. Just... geez. People in this hobby accepting these prices are why there are companies getting away with it.

 Anyways..

 I have a feeling that most people will be pairing cables like this with less than stellar sources, just like in home audio where many hobbyists buy expensive cables but have poorly/incorrectly treated rooms with bad in-room bass response. $800 dollars worth of mods could do an awful lot for your system and probably make more impact. I do hope people will consider other options.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlanger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was at the Tokyo Headphone Trade show this weekend and was fortunate enough to try out the Piccolino, which Uncle Wilson brought.

 This was the number one highlight of the show for me when paired with my JH13s and Pico. Build quality is the best I`ve seen on a portable cable and the sound was stunning. Better than pretty much everything I heard at this show, including a variety of HD800 setups, D7000 setups (which I preferred to the HD800s I listened to), top tier Ultrasones, and even most electrostats, although I still prefer the O2s.

 Would I spend the money for this cable? Not a chance. But, if it were two or even three hundred bucks max, I`d buy it in a heartbeat._

 

Thanks for the impression though the price is too much for me.


----------



## hockeyb213

Yeah the price is the only issue with the cable but it definitely proves that a cable can make a difference for sure.


----------



## hkimo

I just find one cable, that can provide wider sound stage and more bass.
 I will provide more information When I finished.

 My friend lend me and it use platinum.

 Hope this can replace the piccolo.

 PS:in Taiwan, You can only find 1m piccolo.So sad.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cujobob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any lower priced upgrades available for JH13 cables? I'd love to upgrade over the stock cables, but daaaaamn...

 It would be wrong for me to say that its greedy to charge so much...there are plenty of things we buy on a regular basis which cost absolutely nothing to make (soda, clothing, most electronics, etc.)...but trying to justify this by the contents of the cable and R&D is pretty ludicrous. The parts cost is pretty low...and R&D on cables is also very low compared to most any other product available. People are free to charge what they like. Just... geez. People in this hobby accepting these prices are why there are companies getting away with it.

 Anyways..

 I have a feeling that most people will be pairing cables like this with less than stellar sources, just like in home audio where many hobbyists buy expensive cables but have poorly/incorrectly treated rooms with bad in-room bass response. $800 dollars worth of mods could do an awful lot for your system and probably make more impact. I do hope people will consider other options._

 

Talk with Craig at Whiplash. I'm getting a new cable from him to try out. Much cheaper than the Piccolo. Much cheaper!


----------



## cujobob

After looking over options, I've realized you can use the best parts quality available and build a nice cable for around $50...these things should take no time to build, as well. If I had experience soldering I'd do it....the price from Whiplash Audio isn't too bad, honestly (compared to alternatives) and comes with the good stuff. Now debating between a new cable or upgrading my DAP...hmm...


----------



## Crazyguy106

Btw... I'd like to state that it's Piccolino. Not Piccolo. They're very different cable.

 And yes you can do that... But one should always try out another cable before they really decide the difference.


----------



## hkimo

In fact, I like to try,
 But..........


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cujobob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After looking over options, I've realized you can use the best parts quality available and build a nice cable for around $50...these things should take no time to build, as well. If I had experience soldering I'd do it....the price from Whiplash Audio isn't too bad, honestly (compared to alternatives) and comes with the good stuff. Now debating between a new cable or upgrading my DAP...hmm..._

 

Let's just say that upgrading your source or amplification is way, way more important as opposed to purchasing some "boutique" cables.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazyguy106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Btw... I'd like to state that it's Piccolino. Not Piccolo. They're very different cable.
_

 

Care to explain the 'very' difference?


----------



## scootermafia

Jaben explained that they exclusively had Piccolino, that it's a finely stranded wire optimized for portables, while the Piccolo is a stiffer interconnect wire.


----------



## scootermafia

The Whiplash cable is ridiculously well priced. If you were to buy that wire from him at $11 a foot (keeping in mind it's the best OCC silver money can buy, far beyond regular silver that I've tried) you could hardly buy the wire alone to make a 4 foot cable for $180 with shipping.


----------



## improvised

Go figure.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





thesatelliteguy said:


> At least that is what Kevin emailed my tonight. I ordered the Piccolino headphone cable and a 10 inch 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect so the full link is Piccolo. They appear to be on back order because I ordered about the 20 of last month and it said 46 in stock on the sight and they couldn't fill my order till now. Get in line boys.


 
   
  I don't think I can justify this buy.... would love to demo it, but the cable would be as much as jh16's..... which is crazy to me.


----------

